
DARPA funding small surveillance aircraft that can perch like a bird - naish
http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/42390
======
ph0rque
How hard would it be to capture this, hack it, and recode it to send a signal
to the other, formerly spied-on, side?

I think we have a plot (or a device) for the next spy movie...

------
ph0rque
Now the phrase "a little bird told me" will become literal.

------
rfreytag
This article includes the quote "... perch-and-grip technology ..." Not sure
why but that struck me funny.

------
lispm
How about taking the money away from DARPA and do some actually useful
research?

